# Suche Vektorgrafiken von Gebäuden z.B. Big Ben / Eiffelturm / Atomium



## Setra431 (6. April 2005)

Suche gute Vektorgrafiken - auch stilisiert - von bekannten Gebäuden.

Irgendwelche Ideen oder Dateien ?

mfg Rüdiger


----------



## mercutio813 (6. April 2005)

selber machen


----------

